# *Slams head into wall*



## LushishLux (May 27, 2011)

I just really need to vent

My super pretty 2006 charger was hit by a deer. There is very minimal damage and no one was hurt. However all I want to do it scream. I haven't even owned the car for a year. UGHHHHHHHHHHH   :evil:  :evil: The mirror was broken and there are all sorts of dents everywhere

FML


----------



## khermsen (May 27, 2011)

I can feel your pain.......a deer hit the side of my husbands Harley at a dead run.  The bike was a total loss.


----------



## Catmehndi (May 27, 2011)

So frustrating...won't your insurance cover the repairs?
Glad you're OK!


----------



## Deda (May 27, 2011)

So glad nobody was hurt.  Did the deer make it?

My son was driving my Pacifica when a deer ran smack into the side of the car.  $6000 in damages.  I seriously love USAA.  My deductible was $50.


----------



## LushishLux (May 27, 2011)

my deductible is $1000 I'm better off getting it fixed myself. The only thing i am really concerned about is getting a new mirror. so it is legal to drive.


----------



## Deda (May 27, 2011)

I carry a larger collision deductible, but I keep the comprehensive low just for things like parking lot dings, rocks on windshields and deers playing chicken with my car. It only adds about $2 a month.


----------



## TJ (May 28, 2011)

Oh thats horrible I'm glad nobody was hurt...  :cry: Is the deer okay?


----------



## LushishLux (May 28, 2011)

The deer ran off. but after this I am lowering my comprehensive deductible


----------



## Traceyann (May 28, 2011)

sorry about the accident but glad you are ok , we have the same prob with kangaroos.( where i live we do anyway ) and cows.


----------



## LushishLux (Jun 2, 2011)

I need to vent some more

So i got a check from the insurance company and they told me I needed to call the fiancer. so i did and they tell me I must mail them the check to sign and they will hold on it until I get the car fixed once it gets fixed I then send them the bill and in 72 hrs they issue payment. 

ARE YOU SEROUS I need my car to get to work and the body shop will not let my car go  with out payment. UGH Why me?


----------



## Deda (Jun 2, 2011)

They're not going to give you a rental?


----------



## LushishLux (Jun 2, 2011)

only if i pay for it myself


----------



## kelleyaynn (Jun 3, 2011)

I'm with Deda. I love USAA.  I'm going to get my insurance through them when I start selling soap. I do all my insurance and banking stuff through them. 

Glad nobody was hurt.   Why do these things have to be so complicated sometimes?? It just makes you want to scream.


----------

